# Any one using a "flooring saw?" like the Skil, Ryobi, or others?



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Like the title says.

I've seen the trade specific flooring saws at most of the local tool outlets and never gave them a second thought.

But after a few yrs I'm still seeing them.
I haven't seen any one using them so I thought I'd ask here.


So are they junk, jewels, or not something you've even considered?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Aaron Berk said:


> Like the title says.
> 
> I've seen the trade specific flooring saws at most of the local tool outlets and never gave them a second thought.
> 
> ...


I bought the skill, used it on one engineered

floor and decided to take it back and continue with my old portable table saw.

I found it hard to rip anything with it. For crosscuts it was very good.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

sort of like ripping on a radial arm saw I would guess?

Was it comfort or power related that made ripping hard?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Haven't used one but the look pretty homeowner.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Metro M & L said:


> Haven't used one but the look pretty homeowner.


Yes, and my 1st thought as well.

But the concept of the contraption is valid though.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

They are cool in concept, more trouble than they are worth in practice. At least from what a few guys that I trust have told me. My Magnum Shear, table saw, and occasionally the jig saw are all I need for most jobs. I can make nearly any cut needed with a decent table saw. My track saw gets pulled out for tricky or precise work.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Can't speak to the saws you are inquiring about but I had a decent sized engineered job the end of last year and I bought a Versa Cut and gave it a shot. Man I love that saw. I will never do a wood floor without now I can tell ya that. 
Hook a vac to it, throw some insul board on the floor and cut right there with little saw dust. Ripping was easy and precise with the guide. Being a one man show I can't tell you how much time it saves just not having to walk out to table saw or chop saw to make cuts. 
I even ripped about a 4' long piece of 1x hardy trim with it last week and it was straight and clean, not saying I would do that often if ever again, but it handled it fairly easily.


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh no, will this turn into another Skil vs Mangnum shear debate again? lol

I do like r4&r says, hook my dustless vac and auto switch to it and cross cut away. OK, I am old and have a wrist malfunction. So to much wrist action with something like a Magnum shear hurts my wrist. To many years of crapet, vinyl and well work. 

So to me a saw doing the work instead on my body and a blade that only costs 10 bucks a pop is well worth it to me. I can even do angles and smaller rips, free hand angles as well.

Obviously Precisionfloors is good with the wrist action.


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh no, will this turn into another Skil vs Mangnum shear debate again? lol

I do like r4&r says, hook my dustless vac and auto switch to it and cross cut away. OK, I am old and have a wrist malfunction. So to much wrist action with something like a Magnum shear hurts my wrist. To many years of crapet, vinyl and well work. 

So to me a saw doing the work instead on my body and a blade that only costs 10 bucks a pop is well worth it to me. I can even do angles and smaller rips, free hand angles as well.

Obviously Precisionfloors is good with the wrist action. :laughing:


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

honestly...

never saw a good floor guy need anything more than a makita circular


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Aaron Berk said:


> sort of like ripping on a radial arm saw I would guess?
> 
> Was it comfort or power related that made ripping hard?


Comfort.

You have to finagle the piece to see the lines. Not to mention it is definitely made for right handed people. My grandson was working with me and he loved it. he is right handed.

Plenty of power, just easier with my table saw.


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't do new construction and even then people or builders don't like table saws in the house, so cross cutting is all done dustless inside with the occasional short rip. Everybody is dust conscious around here. And how about upstairs if there is no outside porch to cut on?

Cross cutting is dangerous on a table saw if it don't have the riving knife or one of these. 

http://www.sawstop.com/products/contractor-saw/


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I use a table saw connected to a small shop vac. Very little dust. They are lite and I very seldom, if ever get off my knees when installing engineered or laminate flooring..
simple clean up afterwards and I am good to go.

By the way, I also use plastic around areas worked in if there seems to be a dust problem.


----------

